# Can anyone ID this



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Tree/bush it started sprouting about three years ago, it looked different to others we see in garden centres so left it alone, it's not dropped it's leaves and look like it won't.

Any ideas?


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It looked the right way up on my PC :roll:


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

I've been on the hot line to Percy Thrower and it could be a Speckled Alder - not certain but possibly.


He's getting back to me later today when his broadband speed improves.


:wav::wav::wav:


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

I bought and planted some of those around our lake a couple of years ago, I bought them as Ulmus so guess that's what they are.


They do grow quite big.


.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Stem colour looks wrong for_ Alnus incana_ (Speckled alder) but could be _Alnus glutinosa_

_Alnus incana_

The speckled alder is described as having smooth grey bark even in old age, it is a small to medium size tree 15-20 m (49-66 ft) tall , its life span being a maximum of 60 to 100 years. The leaves are matte green, ovoid, 5-11 cm (2.0-4.3 in) long and 4-8 cm (1.6-3.1 in) broad. The flowers are catkins, appearing early in spring before the leaves emerge, the male catkins pendulous and 5-10 cm (2-4 in) long, the female catkins 1.5 cm (0.6 in) long and one cm broad when mature in late autumn. The seeds are small, 1-2 mm (0.04-0.08 in) long, and light brown with a narrow encircling wing. The grey alder has a shallow root system, and is marked not only by *vigorous production *of stump suckers, but also by root suckers, especially in the northern parts of its range. It is also described as deciduous.

_Alnus glutinosa_

Identified in winter by: female catkins and purple twigs have orange markings (lenticels).

Just a holding thought until Percy Thrower responds......

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

eurajohn said:


> I bought and planted some of those around our lake a couple of years ago, I bought them as Ulmus so guess that's what they are.
> 
> They do grow quite big.
> 
> .


Do you have a 'duck house' on your lake..............and did you claim it on expenses >

tony


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> Do you have a 'duck house' on your lake..............and did you claim it on expenses >
> 
> tony


Why would I want a Duck house on a Carp fishing lake?

Life is one big expense, put it down to experience.

.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Sorry it's taken so long for Percy to respond but he was watching re-runs of Charlie Dimmock in Ground Force.

He's asked me to point out the bark colouring and formation in the picture below may be similar to the tree in your garden.

Without a decent look and handling of the leaves he's struggling to give a definite conclusion to his first appraisal but suggests if you don't want the tree – chop it down and use it for firewood!


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I'll leave it for now or until the boss decides she doesn't want it 

I quite like the look of it but it's still quite small and I do have a bow saw if need be, I was more interested in knowing what it is.


----------

